#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya International balloonists will take to the air in December

## dirtydog

*International balloonists will take to the air in December*
Ariyawat Nuamsawat
More than 30 air balloons from Asia, Europe and the United States will take to the skies above Pattaya over the period December 8 to 12 as part of the celebrations surrounding the birthday of His Majesty the King.
On October 16, representatives from the Royal Thai Army Sports Center along with the Sports Flying Association (Thailand) visited Mayor Niran Wattanasartsathorn at Pattaya City Hall to discuss the organizing of the Pattaya International Balloon Fiesta 2007.
The launch ground for the balloons will be at City Learning Park, which is part of the College of Innovational Education at Thammasart University, Pattaya Center.
Niwat Wongchinsri, secretary of the Sports Flying Association (Thailand) said that this would be the biggest event of its kind to be held in Asia, and would gather over 30 international balloons from Asia, Europe, and the United States.
Niwat said there would also be an air show, and competitions in para-motoring, para-gliding, and parachuting.

Pattaya Mail

----------

